# Using a dehumidifier for drying



## AustinTom (Apr 29, 2013)

Continuing my search for a way to safely speed up the drying of a Pentacryl coated rough turned walnut bowl........

As posted earlier, the wood is green, the bowl is 22"x5" and the walls and bottom are 2.25" thick. I have seen food dehydrators, microwave ovens, light bulb kilns and other ideas for drying wood but I haven't seen a dehumidifier suggested. I envision some sort of a box for the bowl and dehumidifier. Preliminary research shows some small dehumidifiers without compressors and some bigger, but still small, units with compressors. Any opinion about this idea? This is also cross posted in the wood processing section.


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 29, 2013)

Several years back I saw an article about the use of a dehumidifier kiln, I think it was Wood Magazine


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 30, 2013)

Daren has plans for a dehumidifier kiln. Have heard nothing but good things about it. He would be a good source of information. I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the link to his thread but you can search for: Small wood drying kiln plans, dry your own lumber. Or PM Daren. There is a link to his plans in the thread I mentioned.


----------



## del schisler (Apr 30, 2013)

bobhasen said:


> Several years back I saw an article about the use of a dehumidifier kiln, I think it was Wood Magazine



here is the link for dehumidifier kiln plan's 

http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/


----------

